# Tutor in Toronto for Logic & Kontakt (Template building)



## GingerMaestro (Jul 2, 2019)

Trying to find a tutor who could give me a couple of lessons whilst I'm in Toronto on Logic & Kontakt, particularly building a Template and then a few other things. 

I tried to do this in NYC, but unfortunately I'm traveling with work at the moment and am unable to get back. Any suggestions or recommendations would be much appreciated. Have done some online courses, but would really like to work with someone for a few sessions now. Many Thanks


----------

